

Ask HN: Unknown or expired link. - owkaye

I cannot tell you how many times on this forum I've been browsing the threads only to suddenly get this error page/message:<p>"Unknown or expired link."<p>It would seem to "make sense" (from my way of thinking, especially on a tech-savvy forum like this) to automatically redirect the visitor to the new posts rather than showing them this error ... or at least put a link on the error page that gives visitors the proper URL to click after the error message:<p>Unknown or expired link. &#60;a href=http://news.ycombinator.com&#62;Click here for the newest threads/posts&#60;/a&#62;.
======
pbhjpbhj
I only get that when submitting comments to threads after a period of time has
passed between starting the comment and submitting. The answer for me is
simply to reload the page.

Thus it would seem that instead of a simple link to the news home it should
bump me back to a reload of the previous page?

~~~
owkaye
I seldom post, but I browse threads slowly, and I get the error page whenever
I've waited too long to click the "more" link at the bottom of the page.

It seems that each time I click the "new" link it resets a cookie (or posts a
hidden form field, I haven't checked which) that identifies the time of that
click. Then when this time expires I get the error upon my next click of the
"more" link.

I cannot just reload the page in this situation because the page being
displayed is the error page, so I have to manually strip off the characters
that appear in the URL after "<http://news.ycombinator.com/> ... and when I do
this I get the same new page as if I had clicked the "new" link. This is why I
suggested providing a clickable "new" link on the error page.

